# Suspension Components



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Anyone have a quick list of the suspension components. I figured I'd throw the question out before I left work and see what answers I get by the time I make it home through rush hour :lame:


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok so let me clarify since no one responded. I'm trying to figure out the major components which should be replaced in the suspension. In 18 years I don't think my family has even replaced the struts or springs. So now it's my responsibility to take care of the car and I cannot seem to figure out which major components should be replaced. I own both a Chilton manual and the Nissan Service Manual and neither lists the parts nor gives a good description of servicing these areas. Anyone have a good place to start?


----------



## jusrite0216 (May 17, 2009)

I just replaced the rear sturts on my 91 stanza. wow it was a pain i the ass. I used kyb struts for my rears. cost 53.00 each ebay and about 60 on other sites. i didnt change the springs just the struts. the original owner never changed the suspension the the car. all he did was change the alternator and thats it. needs more works. doing the front possible next week. dont waist money on buying new springs. they have special spring expanders for like 20 to 30 $. so far the suspension is awsome. i hit thoses same bumps and its like a dream. hope fully ill have the time next week to do the front. be advise the struts remove from the top, they dont drop. any question let me know.


----------



## jusrite0216 (May 17, 2009)

just in case ill let you know what i did. raised the car and took out the tire. i clamped the springs. removed the rear seats and removed 3 bolts holding the strut. it droped. i removed the spring and maked it so i know where they go back when i put it back together. the strut is in a cylinder. turn the bolt and remove it from the top. if it is the original one like mine the you will see alot of oil from the strut. also the rubberwill be on top of the strut. that will be hard because it will be oilly from the old strut. dont worry about the oil spilling.its from the old strut. the new onw will look a bit diffrent and oil is inside. put in new strut, twist the cap to seal it, it wont go all the way just to let you know. its ok because the kyb is a tab bigger, just seal it tight. then put the rubber , spring top plate and sela it with the bult. now you going to need help on this one. while someone it pushing the struts back up towards the back seat you will put the 3 bolts onto it. make it tight. the 3 bolt in the back will take the longs cause its hard to get to. release the spring and put tire on. drop the car and tighten the 3 bolts again. do same to other side. it was messy do to the oils form the old strut. other then that your good to go. it you want to change the spring then do it befor you put everything to gether. you will see why . if not get the clamp to widen your spring. they go for 20 to 30 and give you a few inches of height. i hoped this help.


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, this isn't exactly what I was looking for but a great help nonetheless. I was more questioning things such as tie-rod, control arm, bushings or other normal suspension components. However, I plan on replacing the front and rear struts with KYBs in the back and Monroe up front so your info was helpful. I will be replacing the springs with those from Intrax as well as their camber plate so I can add anything new that I find while doing that to keep you updated as well.


----------

